# Paging David... Bueller... Bueller



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@difalkner


How is Carveco doing?
Might pull the trigger myself.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha! Going through the tutorials now, Ronnie, but we jumped on Carveco Saturday while the gettin' was good. Aspire is based on ArtCAM Standard and Carveco is basically ArtCAM Premium so I have tons of videos I can watch for tutorials to get me in the ballpark. 

Fusion 360 'fits' my way of thinking and working but Aspire/ArtCAM/Carveco does not, so that's a hurdle to clear. It's starting to make sense and I'm sure I'll like it once I gain some confidence.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought as well. Have been traveling and have not had much time to use it. Does open all my ArtCAM files. The smart engraving toolpaths look cool - can use more than one roughing tool, as a test, did one using 6 separate tools. Was not available in my ArtCAM or other software. Have discovered, that like ArtCAM before, the 3dconnexion Spacemouse does work with it! Really handy for pan, rotate and zoom of the 3d windows. Something that still does not work with any of the Vectric software titles...

P.s. pm me, might be able to help find you a discount.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

If it has adaptive clearing, I'm in!!! 🙂


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

crap, you guys are not talking Aspire. slow down and Explain Adaptive Clearing..... 

Please


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Adaptive Clearing is a toolpath strategy that allows you to cut much deeper, using more of the tool.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Like Gerry said, it lets you use more of the bit to clear material. I cut some trivets using 3D Adaptive Clearing and it was pretty cool, albeit a bit scary the first time I used it.






David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

The first time I ran an adaptive clearing toolpath I was so impressed with the "intelligence" I don't know why it isn't included in (Autodesk) Artcam???
I may sacrifice a couple of cheap bits and attempt to simulate it in Aspire using an extreme depth of cut and a really light stepover. Ya think???
Probably have to start with a drilling toolpath. We'll see.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Let us know how it works out. Video (widescreen) if you try it.

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Pro4824 said:


> If it has adaptive clearing, I'm in!!! 🙂


This is what is says:

"Toolpath optimization
With conventional machining, the feed rate is set at a constant speed determined by the most demanding aspect of the toolpath. The Optimize Feed Rates option analyses the toolpaths created in Carveco and adjusts the feed rate to give a constant rate of material removal. Benefits include:

A higher feed rate for lighter cuts and air moves, enabling faster machining. 
A more consistent cutting-tool load, reducing machining-spindle and tool wear. This also produces a better surface finish, which improves quality and reduces the time and cost of hand-finishing . 
A reduction in the feed rate as the cutter enters and leaves the material, which reduces tooling costs and the need to fit replacements. Similarly, protecting the machine tool reduces maintenance costs and limits down time. 
A reduced need for manual adjustment of the feed rate and a reduced need for operator supervision."

That sounds a lot like adaptive clearing to me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you cut anything with Carveco yet, Richard? I agree that that sounds a lot like Fusion 360 3D Adaptive Clearing. But it also sounds like Carveco looks at the total toolpath and optimizes feed rates specific to where the tool is in the total path and makes adjustments as necessary. It'll be interesting to test when I get to the point where I begin using it and I'll probably do a lot of 'free air' cuts before I fully trust what I have set in Carveco.

David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Carveco Support is now live - https://support.carveco.com/hc/en-gb/community/topics 

David


----------

